# Evolution and the media...



## BANDERSNATCH (Aug 25, 2011)

Interesting article I saw today.    I agree with her...the media needs to stick microphones in the faces of Liberal candidates and ask them about their religious beliefs.

http://www.anncoulter.com/


----------



## JB0704 (Aug 25, 2011)

It is an interesting article and an interesting thought.  Why not put everybody on the spot with those quesitons which will automatically alienate certain voters.


----------



## ted_BSR (Aug 26, 2011)

I think a stance on a lot of important social issues can be influenced by religion. At the worst, this tactic would secure a candidate in a certain moral class, and serve as a yardstick to their actions. You could tell which ones were sticking to their fundamentals, and which ones waver to secure their positions.


----------

